# Dogs vs Flexers



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Never saw a flexer in this story


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Never saw a flexer in this story


Mailmen same as packagemen(Flexers)!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Mailmen same as packagemen(Flexers)!


I wish we could use the mailbox it would save tons of time


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I wish we could use the mailbox it would save tons of time


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dogs are the biggest problem that you gonna face ! Be prepared


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

We already have one guy who list 10 screen shots in one thread, I hope you will not gonna follow him by by putting 10 YT videos in one thread!


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

So i got attacked by a dog whose aim was to chop off my chest.
This wasnt in th hood but da ruch folks area at spring.

Full story coming soon........


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Dogs are the biggest problem that you gonna face ! Be prepared


Dogs are easy, just throw the package at them. Gate Nazis are the problem. Gated communities are a effin joke, that gate isn't stopping anyone and the A-holes who want to give me shit about crashing the gate are the biggest bunch of losers in the burbs.


----------

